# Audio / Video >  Videoreģistrātora pārbūve.

## krampis

Sveicināti! Man ir viens nerakstošs videoreģistrātors,bilde viņam ir. Vai ir iespēja pārbūvēt par endoskopu,t.i. objektīvu noņemt no plates un pielikt kabelī. Netā meklēju kādu informāciju par viņu lai saprastu iznākošos galus,neatradu. Reģistrātors ir beznosaukuma ķīnietis.Uz objektīva šinas ir yt-660-1-99141-v1. https://failiem.lv/u/67th6s5q bilde.

----------


## spoks

Domāju ka nekas no tā nesanāks, fons dos traucējumus, kā arī vadu kapacitāte būs traucēklis.

----------


## serotonine

interesantākais ko iesākt ar tādu ietaisi ir infrasarkanā filtra izoperēšana.  šitādi ccd/optikas modulīši vienkārši taisās vaļā. ja IR filtriņš ir pie lēcas nevis pilda arī ccd aizsargvāciņa funkciju,   tad atdalīt īzī.  pēc tam saskrūvēt kopā un atrast fokusu arī nav pārāk grūti.   ko ar tādu rīku iesākt stāstīt var gari...   google it...    a  lai atkal rakstītu, paprovē vismas sd kartes ligzdas kontaktus patīrīt vai atlocit vietā,

----------


## krampis

Paldies par padomu. Sd kartes kontaktus jau tīrīju, nepalīdzēja. Palocīt diez vai varēs,jo ligzda ir ekrānā, grūti nesabojājot būs izņemt. Var būt vēl kādam būs ideja.

----------

